# Cannondale Saeco Team Wear



## minimojos (Mar 16, 2004)

I have found it next to impossible to locate me some Saeco bibs and jerseys from last year. I suppose that with the team now disbanded it makes sense. If any of you happen to come across some in XL I would be very appreciative!!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

*Well...*

I have a pair from 2003, worn twice, size XL (much too big for me, but I had no idea about Euro sizes back then) that I would be willing to part with. Actually, the bib shorts were worn on one ride, the jersey has seen three or four.

Interested?


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

Call High Gear Cyclery in Stirling, NJ @ (800)-cyclery. As of yesterday morning, they had an XL Saeco-Cannondale team bib hanging up on one of their racks. It *might* be a 2003 version, though. I'm probably a L since the M they also had was too small. The dressing room mirror "revealed" that it isn't the sort of bib short I'd wear in mixed company, if you know what I mean.


----------



## minimojos (Mar 16, 2004)

HouseMoney said:


> Call High Gear Cyclery in Stirling, NJ @ (800)-cyclery. As of yesterday morning, they had an XL Saeco-Cannondale team bib hanging up on one of their racks. It *might* be a 2003 version, though. I'm probably a L since the M they also had was too small. The dressing room mirror "revealed" that it isn't the sort of bib short I'd wear in mixed company, if you know what I mean.


YEAH I totally know what you mean!!! I tried on a large and bam I was showing off my short and curly's. Thanks for the info!


----------



## minimojos (Mar 16, 2004)

I must have just missed it, they are out of the bib shorts.

I am amazed at how diffiuclt these are to find!


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

Try the Bike Zone in Falmouth,Ma. 508-540-2453. We have some 04 stuff .


----------



## minimojos (Mar 16, 2004)

I found some of the Simoni Saeco Spider sets at colorado cyclist. Thanks for all of the help guys!


----------

